
How Decoupled is The Innovation Economy From Rest of The Economy? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/innovation_economy_decoupled_economy.php
======
olefoo
I certainly wouldn't count on raising funds from angels at this stage. Most of
the qualified investors who do angel funding are in stocks and real estate,
two sectors that have been doing so very well of late.

~~~
lalagrande
That's not what I've been hearing...

